# [Ebay] Zen X-FI 2 / 8GB, 8800M GTX SLI und 8700M GT SLI



## ea06 (18. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe 2 Grafikkarten, sowie einen Zen X-FI 2 zu vergeben.

myworld.ebay.de/cyber_zero/


Ich wünsche viel Spaß, mit freundlichen Grüßen ea06


----------

